# ford 4610 Diesel timing issues



## Motor_Mart (Dec 2, 2013)

Ford 4610 diesel 201 3cyl 

rebuilt engine all new parts... complete valve job...Injection Pump and Injectors rebuilt.....

upon assembling engine we lined all timing marks on Crank, Idler, Camshaft, and the 3 on injection pump to idler gear mark... 

we installed pump... 

when we fire engine it smokes like crazy... run's on 1 cylinder, shut it down, fire back up and different cylinder will fire.... 

are we timing this correct?

are we supposed to set it by timing marks on flywheel some how... 

injection pump is a CAV style with a hub to bolt gear to...

when all timing marks r lined up looks like injection pump gear Dowell pin is at the 1 o'clock position...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Motor Mart, 

Welcome to the Ford New Holland Forum.

Sorry for the late response - I didn't see your post till today. It seems that posts get lost sometimes. 

I have a 201 engine on my tractor, and I've set up the injection pump on it many years ago. It's quite simple for a CAV pump. 

You've lined up the 3 sets of timing marks on the timing gears. Mine doesn't have the "3" on it that I recall, but that is for a 3 cylinder engine, so everything you've done there is correct from my viewpoint.

My manual says to set the CAV pump at zero (0) degrees. The marks are on the CAV pump mounting flange and the engine front plate. Have you done that? 

There is no need to reference to the timing marks on the flywheel. 

The fact that you get it to run at all indicates that you are very close. It may be the injection is dispensing too much fuel?? 

Is it blowing white smoke (unburned fuel) or black smoke (too rich)

Let us know how you are making out. I have a buddy who is an expert on injection pumps. He may be able to help.. Let us know.


----------



## Motor_Mart (Dec 2, 2013)

*Ford 4610 3 cyl 201 with 256 4cyl pistons in it.....*

figured out our problem... after pulling motor back apart.. we measured are pistons.. found out the were .100 thousands short.. 


So are 201 3 cylinder diesel had 256 4 cylinder pistons in it... FROM FACTORY

after we put the 256 pistons in our 201 it fired right up.. has awesome power.. does not smoke at all.....


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Guys find a lot of changes/surprises on these old Ford tractors. I call mine the "Super Mutt". But it runs sweet.

Are you certain it came from the factory with 256 pistons?? There had to be other changes to accommodate the extra .100".


----------



## Motor_Mart (Dec 2, 2013)

*201 3 cylinder with 256 4 cylinder pistons*

yes this 201 3 cylinder came from factory with 256 4 cylinder pistons... Only thing we could figure out is the block had to be .100 longer... 

We have the 201 3 cylinder pistons on the shelf.. if someone needs them.. maybe hour or two on them... 

we also have orig. pistons and there .100 longer.. I searched Ford part # on pistons only place i could find they used those pistons were in Bulgaria...


----------



## Tim R & S diesel (Jun 16, 2017)

what he really had was a 172 or 175 3cyl ford. Ford interchanged parts in these 3 and 4 cylinder tractors to make whatever CI motor they wanted... the 3 banger blocks look the same either had different bore or stroke depending on CI.


----------

